# Gus' New Baby Brother!



## Holly

Augustus got a new baby brother today! 

I got him under very ~strange~ circumstances, too. It's almost as if we were meant for each other.

For a few days, now, I've been actively searching for a little boy, so that Gus could have a brother. So far, I haven't found anyone, but folks here have been very nice about helping me.

Well, I happened to mention this situation to a friend who has (shudder) some kind of lizard. HE mentioned that he had a cute, young, male rat, but that he wasn't going to give it to his...whatever...because the rat was "too big."

I had misgivings, but I went over to check it out, and found myself looking at an adorable little face, with bright eyes, clean fur, and a (seemingly) happy disposition. He is capped, and he has dumbo ears. I tried not to let myself get carried away with his cute-ness, and spent some time with him, investigating how he reacted to my hand, listening to his breathing, doing a visual exam, etc.

After awhile, I realized that what we had, here, was a healthy baby rat who had not ~yet~ been socialized, but who was certainly young enough to learn. (NO fear of my hand - just some sniffs!) I'm guestimating his birthdate as June 1, 2007.

This is ~not~ how I had planned to get my rat, but this is the way it worked out...for both of us, and, eventually, for Gus, too, who gets a new playmate.

I've got an appointment booked at the Vet for the new baby, just to check him over. Right now, he seems curious and happy in his "quarrantine cage."

-----------------------------------

He hasn't told me his name, yet, but when he tells me, I'll tell you. 

We also haven't taken any pictures, yet, because I just want him to adjust to his new home, but we will, and I'll post them soon!


----------



## Holly

We have a name, and a picture! 

Meet "Buscemi," named for actor Steve Buscemi, who did a great job voicing Templeton The Rat in "Charlotte's Web!"

Here's his "Day 1" picture:


----------



## ratluver25

great find he is so cute


----------



## chrisstrikeagain

he is very adorable. and hopefully gus will LOVE him.


----------



## Matt

very cute


----------



## mopydream44

I love stories like that! I bet you WERE suppose to meet him! Take more pictures!


----------



## Holly

Gus, Buscemi, and I would all like to thank you for the compliments! 

Buscemi says that he will pose for more pictures when he finishes "moving in."

Gus is happy and excited...he can smell that there is another rat somewhere around here, and he's sniffing and bruxing like crazy! (I just have to make sure that he gets the lion's share of the attention for a few days, so he knows his mommy will always be HIS mommy!  )


----------



## Poppyseed

Aww! Well it looks like he is young, has dumbo ears and is in need of you <3 Sounds like a great find and looks adorable!


----------



## Holly

I know! 8O Does this guy fit the specifications, or what?

So happy that he's here, where he will be loved and spoiled by both me and his big brother!   

He's deep asleep right now, so he must feel safe enough in his new home...


----------



## crapola

he is sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Inesita

Aw, he's adorable!


----------



## Matt

You 2 were Meant for each other......Spoil him like Crazy...ok not TO Much, but enough.


----------



## Sparker

I love his little face. 8O


----------



## Holly

Thanks, guys! New photos coming as soon as I can, OK?


----------



## Holly

Buscemi is doing great! He seems relaxed, curious, calm, energetic, and most of all, HAPPY. My two boys are aware of each other, even though they are separated, and all I can say is that is there is an awful lot of bruxing going on in both cages! 

Buscemi is acting so happy and grateful for everything he is getting - everything is a new surprise. Today, whenever I walk into the room, he comes running out to see if I'm going to talk to him, or bring him something good. A lot of the time, he seems to be thinking, "I never knew I would have such a nice place, or such good things to eat!" (Little does he know, the best is yet to come, when he and Gus move into their new, HUGE home!  )

I can't wait until I can put them together, so that I can take pictures. They are going to be GREAT brothers and friends, I can tell!

For now, we have a new pic of Buscemi on his hammock.



"Here's lookin' at you, kid!"


----------



## beckoned

Oh my goodness, he is gorgeous!
Mind you, I have a bit of a soft spot for dumbo's...


----------



## Holly

He says that he likes your ears too, and he sticks his nose in your ear!


----------



## Poppyseed

Awww! His ears are sooo big and kind of upright for a dumbo but yet they are indeed dumbo ears! I have heard there are several types of dumbo ears, his are definitely different than Bastian's.


I want to nibble his ears they are adorable XD


----------



## Star

Awww... I just can feel the love and deep comitment you have for your ratties  ! Congrats on the new boy, and tell Gus congrats on the new brother too  !


----------



## Zach

I love baby rats!


----------



## MagicalLobster

I can safely say that he is the most adorable rat I've ever seen. He looks like a little Lucha Libre fighter with his little mask.


----------



## mopydream44

awwwwwwwww he looks so comfy!!!


----------



## Holly

Thanks, everyone, from Gus and myself. And MUCH LOUD BRUXING from Buscemi!


----------



## Sparker

Yay!


----------

